# Phillips Hue



## SockenSepp123 (30. Okt 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Hat jemand Erfahrung in der Hue-Programmierung? Ich habe diesen Link

https://developers.meethue.com/documentation/java-sdk-getting-started

gefunden. Leider hilft mir das auch nicht sonderlich weiter. Gerne sehe ich mir die von euch gefundenen Links an!

Einen schönen Montag


----------



## Flown (30. Okt 2017)

SockenSepp123 hat gesagt.:


> Leider hilft mir das auch nicht sonderlich weiter. Gerne sehe ich mir die von euch gefundenen Links an!


Sind wir eine Suchmaschine für dich? Was hast du für konkrete Probleme?


----------



## SockenSepp123 (30. Okt 2017)

In welchem Programm würdest du/ihr schreiben?


----------



## Flown (30. Okt 2017)

Wenn du den Link zum Java SDK bringst, würde ich das in Java machen?


----------



## SockenSepp123 (30. Okt 2017)

Ja, ich arbeite nun mit AS.


----------



## sascha-sphw (30. Okt 2017)

Die Hue bietet eine einfache REST Schnittstelle. Somit ist es in keiner Sprache ein Hexenwerk. Also bleibt immer noch


Flown hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du für konkrete Probleme?


----------



## SockenSepp123 (30. Okt 2017)

Ich habe jetzt in AS angefangen. Leider finde ich kein Handbuch, das mir wirklich alle Methoden der SDK zeigen. Die App crasht nun immer, nachdem Bridge suchen. 

```
public class BridgeFinder  {
    PHHueSDK phHueSDK;
    public BridgeFinder() {
        phHueSDK = PHHueSDK.getInstance();
        phHueSDK.setAppName("Hue App");     // e.g. phHueSDK.setAppName("QuickStartApp");
        phHueSDK.setDeviceName(android.os.Build.MODEL);  // e.g. If you are programming for Android: phHueSDK.setDeviceName(android.os.Build.MODEL);
        phHueSDK = PHHueSDK.create();  // or call .getInstance() effectively the same.

        // Register the PHSDKListener to receive callbacks from the bridge.
        phHueSDK.getNotificationManager().registerSDKListener(listener);


        PHBridgeSearchManager sm = (PHBridgeSearchManager) phHueSDK.getSDKService(PHHueSDK.SEARCH_BRIDGE);

//hier liegt vermutlich der Fehler:
        sm.search(true, true);

    }


    // Local SDK Listener
    private PHSDKListener listener = new PHSDKListener() {

        @Override
        public void onAccessPointsFound(List accessPoint) {
            // Handle your bridge search results here.  Typically if multiple results are returned you will want to display them in a list
            // and let the user select their bridge.   If one is found you may opt to connect automatically to that bridge.
        }

        @Override
        public void onCacheUpdated(List cacheNotificationsList, PHBridge bridge) {
            // Here you receive notifications that the BridgeResource Cache was updated. Use the PHMessageType to
            // check which cache was updated, e.g.
            if (cacheNotificationsList.contains(PHMessageType.LIGHTS_CACHE_UPDATED)) {
                System.out.println("Lights Cache Updated ");
            }
        }

        @Override
        public void onBridgeConnected(PHBridge b, String username) {
            phHueSDK.setSelectedBridge(b);
            phHueSDK.enableHeartbeat(b, PHHueSDK.HB_INTERVAL);
           // Here it is recommended to set your connected bridge in your sdk object (as above) and start the heartbeat.
            // At this point you are connected to a bridge so you should pass control to your main program/activity.
            // The username is generated randomly by the bridge.
            // Also it is recommended you store the connected IP Address/ Username in your app here.  This will allow easy automatic connection on subsequent use.
        }

        @Override
        public void onAuthenticationRequired(PHAccessPoint accessPoint) {
            phHueSDK.startPushlinkAuthentication(accessPoint);
            // Arriving here indicates that Pushlinking is required (to prove the User has physical access to the bridge).  Typically here
            // you will display a pushlink image (with a timer) indicating to to the user they need to push the button on their bridge within 30 seconds.
        }

        @Override
        public void onConnectionResumed(PHBridge bridge) {

        }

        @Override
        public void onConnectionLost(PHAccessPoint accessPoint) {
            // Here you would handle the loss of connection to your bridge.
        }

        @Override
        public void onError(int code, final String message) {
            // Here you can handle events such as Bridge Not Responding, Authentication Failed and Bridge Not Found
        }

        @Override
        public void onParsingErrors(List parsingErrorsList) {
            // Any JSON parsing errors are returned here.  Typically your program should never return these.
        }
    };
}
```


----------



## sascha-sphw (30. Okt 2017)

SockenSepp123 hat gesagt.:


> Leider finde ich kein Handbuch, das mir wirklich alle Methoden der SDK zeigen


Wie wäre es hier mit?
https://www.developers.meethue.com/philips-hue-api



SockenSepp123 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt in AS angefangen


Wenn Du mit AS ActionScript meinst, dann sieht mir der Code nicht danach aus. Nicht das Du versuchst Java Code mit dem Flex Compiler zu kompilieren... Das geht nicht!


----------



## SockenSepp123 (30. Okt 2017)

Diese Anleitung beantwortet leider meine Fragen nicht.
Keine Angst, mit AS meinte ich Android Studio


----------

